# Crosscare guide: "Thinking of going to the UK?"



## Brendan Burgess (10 Aug 2012)

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [broken link removed][/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Who                      We Are[/FONT]
                                                        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Origins of Crosscare Migrant Project *
[/FONT]                      Crosscare Migrant  Project was established as Emigrant Advice in 1987 as an updated  response by the Dublin Archdiocese to the increased rate of emigration  in the 1980s.

                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Download                      the full version below or click on the chapter heading you                      are interested in. [/FONT]
                                                                                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed] (3 MB)[/FONT]

                                                                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            1[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]

                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            2[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            3[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            4[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            5[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            6[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            7[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT] 
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            8[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            9[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            10[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            11[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            12[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            13[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            14[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT] 
                                                                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chapter                            15[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][broken link removed][/FONT]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Aug 2012)

It has been suggested to me that this guide may be out of date and some of the information is inaccurate, so verify its contents before taking any action as a result.

Brendan


----------

